# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items >  KOR Press: Imported Fungal Disease Threatens Local Frogs

## Herp News

*KOREA** TIMES* (Seoul) 20 September 09  _Imported Fungal Disease Threatens Local Frogs_ (Kim Tong-hyung)
            Scientists reported that a deadly disease sweeping through the populations of frogs, toads, newts and other amphibians across the globe has reached South Korean shores, heightening concerns over the protection of local species.
            A research team led by Seoul National University (SNU)'s Lee Hang confirmed the local existence of the killer disease, chytridiomycosis. 
            The fungal disease is blamed for the extinction of about one-third of the 120 frog species lost since the 1980s, and has some scientists fearing the largest mass extinction since that of dinosaurs. 
            In a study published in peer-review journal Disease of Aquatic Organisms, Lee's team said batrachochytrium dendrobatidis (Bd), the fungus that causes chytridiomycosis, was discovered in seven frog species collected from the wild here. 
            The fungus was also present in frogs imported as pets, which give clues on how the disease got to Korea, Lee said. 
            "These results confirm that Bd is present in South Korea and, hence, on the Asian mainland. Studies are urgently required to determine the impact of chytridiomycosis on Korean amphibians, and to map the distribution of Bd in Korea and other Asian mainland countries," the study said. 
            Lee said that the arrival of chytridiomycosis could further threaten locally endangered amphibians such as the "maeng kkongi," or narrow-mouthed frog, and the Korean golden frog. 
            The disease kills the animals by damaging their skin, thus blocking the passage of air and moisture and effectively suffocating them.
            Bd, first identified in 1998, is firmly established in parts of the Americas, Australia and Europe, but its presence in Asia has not been previously confirmed. Lee called for stronger measures to detect diseases in imported animals more quickly and prevent them from spreading.
            "Past studies have shown that the international transmission route of chytridiomycosis has been provided by the movement of amphibian animals from country to country through trade," Lee said.
            "The country needs to put a closer watch on frogs and other amphibians imported here as pets. There should be stricter rules on the importing and exporting of amphibians." 
            Chytridiomycosis was added to the list of wildlife diseases of concern of the OIE (World Organization of Animal Health) in 2001. 
            The disease has so far proven unstoppable in the wild, with scientists saying it can kill up to 80 percent of a native amphibian population within 4 to 6 months after its arrival. 
            However, not all amphibians develop the disease, as some species carry and spread the fungus without developing any symptoms. 
 Imported Fungal Disease Threatens Local Frogs

----------


## Kurt

So, it has finally reached Asia. Well, that's the pickle on the turd sanwich that is chydriomycosis. Asia was an oasis from this disease, but all good things come to an end.

----------

